# Curbing the doorbell bark: is it possible?



## Tossman (Apr 8, 2013)

Can anybody offer me some advice on barking at the doorbell? My toy poodle barks like crazy any time there's a knock at the door or the bell rings. I realize this is natural behavior and he's just protecting his family, but is there any way to train this behavior away? 

It's not as big a deal as his living room potty habit was (luckily he's corrected this behavior), but it becomes an issue when kids' friends come to play, when neighbors stop by to borrow an egg, etc. It's always a big ordeal trying to calm him down when somebody comes to the door.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Boy I sure wish I could. All of mine go nuts at the doorbell. I actually hate tv doorbells the worst. There is a commercial on hgtv and they ring the doorbell. Arrrrrgggggh. Then I can't hear the shoe when it comes back on. LOL. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

My chihuahua's bark like crazy when someone comes in. Even when they see it is someone they know, they keep up the barking. Drives us crazy, but at the same time, my husband works nights and I sleep well knowing if anyone tried to enter the house the chihuahua alarms would go off! lol


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Mine bark, but I can calm them. They know Wait and Politely, and as long as I am at the door they will hush and wait until I tell them they can greet whoever is there. If I am in the bath, the barking can go on for some time, though!

I treated it as an extreme form of alert barking, with the added excitement of possible visitors. A pot of treats by the door to reward sitting when asked, and a few friends prepared to help train by knocking on the door every few minutes, and waiting for you to calm the dogs and let the visitor in, help enormously. If you have visitors who are fearful of dogs, or are worried that visiting children may let him out by mistake, teaching a Place cue may be a good idea. Teach him the game of running to his special place on cue for rrally good treats, then teach him to do it when there is a knock at the door - again, friends prepared to spend half an hour helping by doing the door knocking helps.

I'm glad that you have mutually solved the house soiling problem - onwards and upwards!


----------



## Tossman (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for the tips, fjm! I'll do my best. Part of the problem is I'm at work during the day, when most door knocks occur. It'll be tough to stay consistent. 

N2Mischief, good to know that mine's not the only one that won't stop, even when it's somebody he knows. I suppose that's a natural behavior? 

Poodlemama99, TV doorbells should be banned by the FCC, along with police sirens in radio commercials!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Sorry I can't help you. Try as we might, we can't get our big goof to make a peep whenever anyone is at the door...I guess I should be happy!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Tossman*: This Dog Star Daily blog offers a training tip to help accustom your poodle to the sound of the doorbell, making it less of a "bark worthy event." Might be something to try.
Making Molehills Out of Mountains | Dog Star Daily


----------



## Maussie (May 18, 2013)

Tossman, Good article. Sounds worth taking the time to find out if it works. My little dog is the one who barks the most when there is a knock on the door. When he was an only dog we had him trained to 3 barks. Thanks for the alert, but we can take it from here. But when the dog pop. doubled and then the ever changing foster dog, he thought he had to be the big dog, I guess. 
So, in the beginning, the dog is just allowed to bark until he figures out that nothing happens? No correction?
Marci


----------



## WhosMyFluffyPuppy (Jan 12, 2013)

The article that Chagall's Mom posted might be on to something. My DH insists on using the "doorbell" sound for his phone that's a dead ringer (pun intended) for our actual door bell. It confuses both the dog and me to no end. Both the dog and I used to go to the front door, find no one, and check out the backdoor and find no one, much to the amusement of DH. Darku only pops his head up now when he hears a doorbell, and only barks now if someone knocks on the outside door.

I probably should take this one step further and treat the dog when he hears the doorbell and have him sit.


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

Chagall's Mom: thanks for the link. I'm going to give it a try. Remy barks at all the doorbells on TV.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

